# Nikon CoolPix S6300/6400 or Sony cybershot DSC wx150



## Sarvesh Singh (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I need to buy a cheap and best Point ad Shoot camera.
I just want to go with Nikon,Canon or Sony.
I have selected these two  cams: Nikon CoolPix S6300/6400 or Sony cybershot DSC wx150
Please give ur opinions which should i buy between these two?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Your max budget?


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Feb 19, 2013)

~15k ( max 15k rs)
just need a camera which captures crisp images.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarvesh Singh said:


> ~15k ( max 15k rs)
> just need a camera which captures crisp images.


Your options are: 

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ20 Point & Shoot - Panasonic: Flipkart.com - Good IQ, moderate zoom and compact, highly portable.

Canon PowerShot SX160 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com - IQ a bit less than panasonic model but so is the price, less portable.

You can read the review of TZ20 here: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ20 / ZS10 review vs Canon SX220 HS / SX230 HS | Cameralabs

I would recommend the TZ20, lets see what other recommend.


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks tkin,
I will consider these devices..!!!

But can you suggest any Nikon/Canon/Sony product..


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarvesh Singh said:


> Thanks tkin,
> I will consider these devices..!!!
> 
> But can you suggest any Nikon/Canon/Sony product..


I did already, the second link?

PS: I use a Panasonic FZ150, which, one generation behind, is still one of the best bridge cams(second only to its elder brother FZ200) available in the market(beats current gen sony, nikon and cannon bridge cams easy), so when it comes to cam, panasonic has some serious models, one of the best if not the best in the market, but I understand your dilemma, hence I had already suggested you the Canon SX160IS above 

Get the Canon SX160IS eyes closed.

BTW: check out the TZ20 gallery(ZS10 in USA): Flickr: Camera Finder: Panasonic: DMC-ZS10


----------



## lm2k (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarvesh Singh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to buy a cheap and best Point ad Shoot camera.
> I just want to go with Nikon,Canon or Sony.
> ...



pls mention u r possibly exact usage of camera like landscapes or birds etc
what else zoom? manual controls? video?size(form factor)?

u can take a look at these 
panasonica TZ30 (Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ30 14.1 MP, 20x Optical Zoom | eBay)


fujifilm 660exr


and

fujifilm HS25 exr (FUJIFILM HS25 EXR 16MP 30X Optical Zoom Camera + 4GB + Battery Charger | eBay)


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

TZ 30 @ 15k is a killer deal, get it eyes closed


----------

